# Family Christmas Party



## debodun (Nov 23, 2016)

We used to have our family party the weekend before Christmas, but several years ago the date kept getting moved earlier and earlier until it was before Thanksgiving. One year I remarked to my cousin that if it gets any earlier, we might as well have a summer picnic! He said it was because the closer to Christmas it gets, the busier people get. Now I don't know why this would apply to more recent years than it would in the bygone ones. This year I haven't heard when, or if, we are having a party. Maybe they thought if I didn't like the date, I shouldn't be invited. Or maybe everyone is just SOOOOOO busy....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2016)

In our family the obligatory family get togethers and reunions are all gone.  The ones that did the work died off one by one and eventually all that was left were the ones that griped and complained.  These days we get together on FB and I'm ok with that!


----------



## Carla (Nov 23, 2016)

Family dynamics change sometime. As children grow and eventually have their own kids--well, our family has gotten too big and it is difficult because two of my siblings live out of state. When the visit, they want to spend time with their children and grandkids, so, things aren't like they were twenty, thirty or more years ago. Is it possible something like that is happening in your family? The more people involved, the harder it gets to plan a date that works for all.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2016)

Carla said:


> Is it possible something like that is happening in your family? The more people involved, the harder it gets to plan a date that works for all.



Just the opposite. My cousins kids are all grown up and on their own an many older parents and aunts & uncles have passed on. If we get 15 people, that's something.


----------

